# Rutgers Bee-ginner's Beekeeping Class - May 17-19, 2012



## RutgersOCPE (Feb 10, 2012)

Rutgers Bee-ginner's Beekeeping Class
May 17-19, 2012
9am to 4pm
$175


This two and a half-day program covers the basics of apiculture by providing comprehensive information and hands-on experience to help students start, maintain and care for a honey bee colony. From disease and mite prevention and hive management to honey production, this class will cover everything you need to know to further your hobby or get your business off the ground.


----------

